
Making DSL's even simpler - draegtun
http://jeffreykegler.github.com/Ocean-of-Awareness-blog/individual/2013/01/dsl_simpler2.html
======
draegtun
Additional info:

\- Post was also cross-posted to Perl blogs:
[http://blogs.perl.org/users/jeffrey_kegler/2013/01/making-
ds...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/jeffrey_kegler/2013/01/making-dsls-even-
simpler.html)

\- HN submission of _previous post_ mentioned: _Domain-Specific Languages made
simpler_ \- <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4601419>

